# Ugly Stick



## Bsmith48 (Jun 14, 2006)

hey all, just started buying some gear for surf fishing. I picked up two 10 foot ugly stick surf rods at sports authority for about 70 bucks a piece. Are these rods good distance casting rods or is there another type of rod you would reccomend. Also picked up 2 very large shimano bait runners to go along with the rods. Any comments about the shimano bait runners? Are they good for surf fishing?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Distance casting*

By distance casting, I take it that you dont have "the Bug" and are just trying to get the bait out there a ways to fish. You should do fine with these two set ups to get you started in the right direction.


----------



## free spool (May 15, 2006)

have heard good thing about the bait runners. saw one fo my buddies catch a ray on one that probably went about 200 lbs and didnt have any problems with it. havent really fished with the big ugly sticks at all (more of a tica fan) but those set ups should work well.


----------



## Leithan (Oct 19, 2005)

Bait runners are great reels; I have been using them now for around 14 years. I have never had one fail on me, I am still fishing with one of the originals that I purchased 14 years ago at a sportsman show. Generally speaking they do not require allot of maintenance, I would replace the grease with something like the new Penn X grease, the grease that shimano put in them will leach out of the side plate if left in a hot car or in the hot sun. Make sure that you always wash them down with fresh water, if any sand gets into the front drag your day is over. They front drag is really sensitive to sand intrusion, it's supposed to be sealed but don't count on it. The front drag is a pain in the butt to take apart and clean. Also underneath the spool is a little nut that will acaisianly loosen up allowing the rotor to rub a bit. After you wash your real down, pop the spool off and just make sure the nut is snug. Other then that Bait runners are fantastic, a few years back they were the only game in town, but now there are a few different choices, the Shimano is still the king of bait runners.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i've used both baitrunner and ugly stick. both are very reliable and durable, but it is not a distance reel or the rod. however the biggest factor that determine your distance is your technique, not your reels and rod. i currently use zziplex, allstar, lamiglas rods and daiwa reels from japan. i cast around 150 yard( i'm 5'7" 150# asian guy) , but when most people see me cast they think it is expensive equipment that is doing all the work. the most expensive custom rod can be used to its full potential only by the most experienced caster. so work on your casting first, then you will know what to get next


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i've used both baitrunner and ugly stick. both are very reliable and durable, but it is not a distance reel or the rod. however the biggest factor that determine your distance is your technique, not your reels and rod. i currently use zziplex, allstar, lamiglas rods and daiwa reels from japan. i cast around 150 yard( i'm 5'7" 150# asian guy) , but when most people see me cast they think it is expensive equipment that is doing all the work. the most expensive custom rod can be used to its full potential only by the most experienced caster. so work on your casting first, then you will know what to get next


----------

